# This thing's gotta go!



## JumboShrimp (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking through my closet/bag and wondering why in the world I was still keeping my (very) old and not-so-trusty EF 28-135 IS. I think I purchased it within months of it being released. It has long since been replaced with various other iterations, the latest being my 24-70/2.8L II. There are others lurking in the closet, including my original 5D, and the awful EF 22-55/4-5.6, that beg to be traded/sold now that they've been supplanted by later models.

Just wondering ... I thought it would be interesting to find out what y'all have in your bag that is just sitting there taking up space, not doing much of anything, and why you're not using it any longer?


----------



## kaihp (Jun 11, 2014)

A 10D and a 50D body.

10D: 1MB/s CF write speed. Need I say more?
50D: I was never happy with the pictures coming out of it. They always seemed a little noisy and a little OOF, no matter what I did (including AFMA).


----------



## e17paul (Jun 11, 2014)

Not long after buying my 6D and 50/1.8 ii, I was offered a couple of Vivitar zooms from the film days by a colleague. These gave me a full kit of 19-35/50/70-300 for very little money, and were a huge boost.

The 70-300 with its rotating front element is completely replaced by the wonderful 70-300L I was able to afford at non UK prices while travelling. The old Vivitar 70-300 now sits in a cupboard until I get around to finding someone to give me the small amount I paid for it.

The 19-35 is now largely replaced by the excellent 24 IS prime. I much prefer the depth of field scale and low distortion of a prime lens. I still use it occasionally for 19mm, but will buy an ultra wide prime when budget allows. 

The 50/1.8 ii was sold after a few months, when I felt the need for better manual focus and bought a 50/2.5 macro. The only lens I would consider replacing that with is a ZE 50/2 makro.

I'm sure that's just the start of the journey, I only have one fully redundant lens so far. 

Paul


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 11, 2014)

I've got the worlds biggest collection of undesirable Canon lenses, including numerous 35-80/35-105/28-105 kit lens variations. I've got the 100-300 (with micromotor). There's a 400/5.6 with fungus problems. A 100mm macro on which all of the buttons have fallen off. A 50/1.8 that's not getting much love since I purchased a 40mm. A 17-40 that's had no use since I purchased a Fuji 14mm. A 70-200 that gets minimal use since I purchased a 135/2. Then there's my entire Minolta collection. At least 40 filters. Throw in some bags, tripods, ye olde high voltage flashes, 2 enlargers, all the darkroom equipment, chemicals and papers you can imagine and a model left over from a photo shoot, and I'm starting to think it is time for a garage sale.


----------



## hammar (Jun 11, 2014)

EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM

I got the 24-70 II


----------



## tomscott (Jun 11, 2014)

I have an old 40D which is a cracking camera, probably my favourite Canon camera of all time bar the 5DIII (5DMKIII is like a full frame 40D with better AF and had been waiting for it for a long time). Its sat in the closet with my trusty 17-55mm F2.8 IS which is also fantastic. I can't bare to get rid and I use it as a back up camera for weddings etc the 40D at 100-400ISO with a 70-200mm F2.8 MKII is very useful and still creates great images.

Keeping my APC gear simply because I am waiting for a new APC to shoot wildlife, I originally replaced the 40d with a 7D and was never satisfied with that 18mp sensor miles more noise at base ISO where I shot most but didn't mind the higher noise as the 40D was so poor at 800 and above. Having 3200 look like 800 was pretty impressive but wasnt enough for me to keep it.

But saying that if the 7DMKII isn't what I want I will buy another 5DMKIII.

Also got my eye on the tammy 150-600mm to get out and shoot some wildlife.

Also have my trusty 24-105mm love it and use it casually but recently bought the 24-70mm F2.8 MKI and thats been strapped to the 5DMKIII since. So ye I have 3 standard focal length lenses….


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Canon stuff:* an *EF 24mm f/2.8* and an *EF 70-200mm f/4L USM* ... my only Canon camera is now exclusively used for copying/digitizing (with macro lenses).

*Other stuff:* heaps of old lenses, mostly Asahi Takumar ... like a *Super-Multi-Coated TAKUMAR 1:3.5/24* and the rare *SMC TAKUMAR-ZOOM 1:4/45~125* lens.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 11, 2014)

If I have components of my EOS system sitting around for too long, I usually sell it so there's not much stuff just sitting around. My least used EF mount lens must be my Sigma 20mm F1.8 DG Aspherical RF - but I love that lens nonetheless and keep it for the odd special occasion that I need a really wide and bright lens. Astonishingly it also (almost) does macro with its crazy close focusing ability.

Other stuff I have that doesn't get used is two FT-QL bodies and an AE-1 program that I keep for interest's sake. I own a bunch of FD and FL mount primes too but some of these occasionally find their way to my NEX-6 via mount adapter.




tomscott said:


> I have an old 40D which is a cracking camera, probably my favourite Canon camera of all time bar the 5DIII (5DMKIII is like a full frame 40D with better AF and had been waiting for it for a long time).



I agree on this, I went from a 40D to a 5DMkII (which very much is like _is_ a full frame 40D), and then to the MkIII which is the improved FF 40D with better AF like you said. Of course both the 5D MkII and MkIII destroy the 40D when it comes to image quality.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2014)

My girlfriend is of German descent and has gotten to my closet to organize and simplify. Fortunately, my brother is starting his photography and he just got a "goody box" with all of the things that I no longer use. He is happy, and my lady is happy. I sent him off my 50D, some batteries, charger, Gorilla Pod, memory card holders, ball heads, etc.

sek



JumboShrimp said:


> Looking through my closet/bag and wondering why in the world I was still keeping my (very) old and not-so-trusty EF 28-135 IS. I think I purchased it within months of it being released. It has long since been replaced with various other iterations, the latest being my 24-70/2.8L II. There are others lurking in the closet, including my original 5D, and the awful EF 22-55/4-5.6, that beg to be traded/sold now that they've been supplanted by later models.
> 
> Just wondering ... I thought it would be interesting to find out what y'all have in your bag that is just sitting there taking up space, not doing much of anything, and why you're not using it any longer?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot, and I am currently working through it all on eBay.

Big items still to go include two very low use boxed Canon 1Vhs's, an SPL surf housing for 1D through to 1Ds MkIII, several higher end bags, and a lot of older Canon FD stuff, and though most of it is worth very little I recently sold a lens for over $800.

So far I have realised over $1,700 from a closet clear out!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2014)

Except for my vintage film cameras, I tend to turn over unneeded stuff quickly. I did buy a couple of old cameras with 35-80mm lenses for $5 last week, and have checked them out. They will be resold in a few days. Some of the older gear is still in demand and works well. Not everyone can afford upscale gear and are quite happy to have a 35-80 lens on their old DSLR that they bought for $75 with no lens. 
I'm not very selective when I go to a garage sale, if its a old SLR or DSLR with lenses that work, I buy it if the price is low enough. That usually means $5 or less, but I'll pay thousands for the right gear if its a bargain.
I have vintage 35mm film cameras and lenses from Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, Yashica, Minolta, Mamiya, probably more. I've sold all my MF bodies, and need to sell the rest of the stuff.

The same goes for old electronics, tons of old radios, tubes, etc clear back to Atwater Kent stuff, boxes of Heathkit test equipment and general gear, I've way too much stuff.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 11, 2014)

An old Sony A200 DSLR with 18-70mm and 75-300mm lenses. I've been meaning to eBay it for about a year now since getting my 7D, but I've never gotten around to it. Silly really seeing as it would mostly pay for the Teleconverter I've currently got G.A.S for...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

hammar said:


> EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM
> 
> I got the 24-70 II


Same here. My poor 24 II hasn't gotten much love of late (since getting the 24-70 II), but given what I paid for it and that it's taken some of my favorite shots, it's hard to let it go.

Other than that, I have a slew of Powershots like the SD110 & S2IS from my travel days, and for some reason the 70-200 2.8 II IS hasn't seen much action lately. I just sold my 16-35 2.8 II to make way for the new 16-35 4 IS as well, but took a big hit on it, nearly $400 after all of the FeeBay costs :'(


----------



## Joe M (Jun 11, 2014)

I have no "things that gotta go". I feel a little left out. 
I tend to sell off or give away anything I no longer need. That's not to say I don't miss anything but if it has value, I need to put that somewhere else and if it has some but not enough to make selling worth it, I'll donate it so that someone can use it instead of sitting on a shelf. One camera I miss is the 40D. For the time it came out, Canon seemed to have really got their act together when they made that camera.


----------



## f2 (Jun 11, 2014)

XSi + 18-55 both exposed to drywall dust about 5 years ago. (Drywall dust eliminates zoom creep, but at a cost to image quality!). And an old Canon Powershot that took CF cards only.


----------



## procentje20 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> ....and a model left over from a photo shoot......



Is there a pretty lady stuck in your garage? 

On topic: I have a Canon PZ lens which I never use but I just think is really cool as there is no EF lens like it. Normally I sell everything I don't use. In the dutch market, second hand lenses sell for reasonable money within two weeks.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've got a 70-300 IS USM and 18-55 IS kit lens that have not seen the light of day in a long time. I keep the kit lens for when my kids want to bang around with my camera. Now that I'm getting a new (to me) body, I'll let my kids use the entire kit and won't worry about it as much. I get really nervous with my 8 year old wanting to take my 70-200 Mk II out for a spin (and I reply "no").


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2014)

My EOS-M


----------



## sama (Jun 11, 2014)

Bought a SX40HS 2 years ago. Ultra long zoom but iQ is so so. Played with it with CHDK. Kept in drawer for one year unused. Sold it for $200. More than happy to let it go.


----------



## HenryS (Jun 11, 2014)

My Canon EF 35-70 1:3.5-4.5 does not get any use anymore since it's replaced by a 18-55 IS STM on my 40D. I bought it to have a standard zoom to accompany my 70-200L on my 5d2 until I would be able to afford the 24-105. Then I got the 40D as a backup and thought I could prolong the purchase of a 24-105L by getting a used 18-55 IS. And it worked  Still don't own a 24-105L and I am so proud of me resisting the G.A.S

Also I still got a Sony Alpha 300 with a Sigma 18-200 1:3.5-6.3 DC non OS non HSM and a Sigma 50mm 1:2.8 Macro DG. Both don't get any use since I bought my 5d2 with a EF 50 1:2.5 Compact Macro and the IQ from that combo is so much better.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 11, 2014)

I have an Izmanon Close up zoom attachment lens in my bag. The problem is that I have no idea where it came from. I don't remember buying it. My photography budget used to be very very tight so there were no casual purchases when I was younger. I did not know of anyone who would have given it to me. But there it was, hiding like a wolf spider in my camera bag.

The spooky thing is that I have talked with other photographers who have also found an Izmanon Close up zoom attachment lens in their bag.. .they also don't remember buying it or where it came from (cue Twilight Zone music)

Does anyone else have a Izmanon Close up zoom attachment lens and do they remember where they got it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 11, 2014)

I have so much self-control, and avoid filling a closet with cameras without use. However, resist the idea of letting go of my Canon Rebel Ti (film camera). :-*


----------



## dcm (Jun 11, 2014)

Or not! Still have my Canon A1. Thought it would never get used again, but both daughters used it in a photography art class they took in college a few years ago. Guess I'll hold onto it a while longer. Who knows, my grandkids might need to borrow a film camera if they take after their mothers.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 11, 2014)

*Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM (metal mount)* - no longer used since I fixed the 24-105mm f/4L
*Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM* - needs optical adjustment after aperture ribbon cable replacement
*Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8 AF-D Macro* - fully disassembled, I was able to fix what was causing the zoom and focus to not be smooth, however, I was not able to reassemble it (I like fixing Canon gear much more)
*Canon Rebel XSi* - need about an hour under a dissecting microscope to solder on a replacement ribbon cable connector (0.6mm pitch between leads) - although I might hang onto this one and turn it into a full-spectrum IR-visible-UV camera for fun

I haven't been buying or selling much over the past 9-12 months, just too many other things going on.


----------



## rcarca (Jun 11, 2014)

Contrary to the gist of this thread, I really regret getting rid of some of my old stuff - when I HAD to trade-in. I wish I still had my Pentax ME Super, because I loved it, and I wish I had my Zenit E because it was my first SLR. Not so sure about the Praktica (sp???) that came in between.

Right now I do have a 15-85 EFS that sees ABSOLUTELY no use whatsoever, but then I doubt it is worth much. Also my 7D sees little use, but I am using it as a placeholder pending that fantastic new version that is coming imminently!!!

Richard


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 11, 2014)

*Three lenses for sale here*

I've been pretty disciplined about selling old gear that I no longer use, usually due to replacing with newer / better gear.

One exception is my 20D. I have a 5D3 (and a 5D for backup), but I still like having the 20D available, in situations where I want the simplicity of the pop-up flash, or want to shoot in a hazardous environment where I don't want to risk one of the full-frame bodies. (But man, is that back-panel LCD small!)

Once the price of new 5D3's drops to around $2K US (probably upon release of the 5D4, or whatever they call its successor), I'll buy a 2nd one and sell the 5D, but will probably still keep the 20D.

In the lens realm, I have for sale a 17-40 (will buy a 16-35/4IS), a 70-200/2.8 IS (will buy the II version) and a 1.4x II (will buy the III version). I may eventually sell my 50/2.5 CM, if Canon ever produces a 50 with IS.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 11, 2014)

KyleSTL said:


> *Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8 AF-D Macro* - fully disassembled, I was able to fix what was causing the zoom and focus to not be smooth, however, I was not able to reassemble it (I like fixing Canon gear much more)



I sometimes fix Nikon lenses and, yes, yuck to reassemble. You have to get all the gears and such correctly aligned in the correct order or it won't go back together. Very, very troublesome.


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a Canon EF 28-135mm USM IS, that I bought with my first DSLR. I had a good copy, and mine was better than the 18-55mm kit lens (ie the 28-135mm was sharper wide open, more contrast, had USM focus, and IS).

It was my favourite lens for large flowers, and I kept it until about a year after I bought my 7D and Canon EF-S 15-85mm (which was a few years ago now). Since using the superior 15-85mm, I didn’t find much use for the 28-135mm any more. I decided to sell it… got a decent price for it, and am happy for the years of use I had out of it.

Along similar lines, I sold my Canon 100-300mm USM, when I upgraded to the Canon 70-300mm L USM IS. This lens is a great telephone, especially on APS-C bodies.

I also sold my Sigma 10-20mm EX after I bought the superior Sigma 8-16mm (love this lens, with its extreme field of view!) 

The only other lens that I’ve sold is the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II. I never really loved it – AF is between terrible and unacceptable (on all Canon DSLRs I’ve had), bokeh is harsh, and its quality wide open not good enough for my needs.

There you go!

Paul


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 12, 2014)

I have only sold one camera and I have regretted it ever since. It was a Pentax Auto 110. An interchangable lens SLR that used 110 cartridges 8). Not very handy in the dark room . I sold it and bought my AE-1. :-[

I wished I had kept it, it would look good on the display shelf with my other old cameras.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > *Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8 AF-D Macro* - fully disassembled, I was able to fix what was causing the zoom and focus to not be smooth, however, I was not able to reassemble it (I like fixing Canon gear much more)
> ...



I'm glad someone else feels my pain. I've fixed 4 or 5 other Nikon lenses, but this thing just killed me, with it's double-screw front-extending macro mechanism. I've sought resources for repair manuals high and low with no success, not even Nikon's tech line could access the resource (let alone provide me with one).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I have only sold one camera and I have regretted it ever since. It was a Pentax Auto 110. An interchangable lens SLR that used 110 cartridges 8). Not very handy in the dark room . I sold it and bought my AE-1. :-[
> 
> I wished I had kept it, it would look good on the display shelf with my other old cameras.



You can relive that for around $20. <$100 gets you a nice boxed kit.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xpentax+110&_nkw=pentax+110&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I have only sold one camera and I have regretted it ever since. It was a Pentax Auto 110. An interchangable lens SLR that used 110 cartridges 8). Not very handy in the dark room . I sold it and bought my AE-1. :-[
> ...



Been thinking about it, but it is just not the same. There is a difference between having *the* camera you used 30+ years ago and having a copy of the same model.

I learned my lesson. I ain't sellin nutten.


----------



## DRR (Jun 13, 2014)

I rarely use my 50mm f/1.8 II any more, but it's not worth enough to sell because I couldn't really buy anything new with the proceeds. 

Just like most, it was my first prime.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



I was kinda lucky, my first serious camera, a black Canon AE-1, that I got in 1978 is back with me after years away. I sold it to my brother many years ago, then a few years ago he gave it back to me, it sat in storage for years but I recently moved everything to where I am and I have it back in my hands. It needs the foam strips sorting out etc but I won't sell it again


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I was kinda lucky, my first serious camera, a black Canon AE-1,



I have my AE-1 that has literally been through a war with me. It has taken more abuse than any camera deserves and did not let me down. That was one sweet camera! It earned its retirement on a shelf of honour!

I would never sell my AE-1 and my kids better not either... on second thought, I might be buried with it. ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 18, 2014)

This brings to my mind a question I've had for a while.
Could we not have a buy/sell forum here?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 18, 2014)

That has been asked before, and I seem to recall the Mods answer was that as Fred Miranda is already has a sales area that is well set up, moderated, and has a good reputation, that another competing service didn't make much sense.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 18, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> That has been asked before, and I seem to recall the Mods answer was that as Fred Miranda is already has a sales area that is well set up, moderated, and has a good reputation, that another competing service didn't make much sense.




Good point, and I have purchased their Upload and Sell subscription and have sold a few and bought a few. But I have only 30 posts there compared to a 1000 here, (FWIW : ) and the forum posting system there is still a bit odd for me, and I don't feel like I know anyone there... 

On topic: I am usually extremely attached to all my stuff (photographic and otherwise) up to the point that I have sold them. But I also dislike clutter to the point of obsession and have a small apartment. 
Unfortunately the former force is stronger, so I keep finding ways to efficiently pack away unused stuff... 8)

At this point I have an EOS 650 and some film that I cannot give away or sell. Works fine, and I use it once in a while. Using IR film might be a good use for that, suggestions?


----------

